# Ryzen thermal throttling?



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 16, 2017)

I've been doing some tweaking and benching tonight with my ryzen 1600 and noticed some strange behaviour when stress testing with cpu-z. At 3.8ghz/1.3v I ran cpu-z stress test, all was ok for about 20-30 minutes with temps reaching 76c max according to ryzen master, I left the room for 3-4 minutes and when I came back the multithread score which was a constant 3546 had dropped to about 250, the temps and cpu usage remained the same 76c/ 100%. As I watched to see what was going on the multithread score was increasing at a constant rate but I noticed in cpu-z the core speed would momentarily drop to around 250mhz and the bus speed to 6mhz at the same time, just for a split second or so but both at the same time, is there some kind of thermal throttling going on? I haven't seen this behaviour before with my current system and have had it running higher clocks and voltage before now... confused!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2017)

your VRMs are overheating, chuck a fan on them


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 16, 2017)

Mussels said:


> your VRMs are overheating, chuck a fan on them


I'd be surprised if that was the case as I have quite decent positive pressure cooling in the case with 3x120m bitfenix fans running at quite high rpm and was sat by the back door last night with cool air blowing in but I'll have a look and see, what do people use for monitoring vrm temps? Is aida64 sufficient


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'd be surprised if that was the case as I have quite decent positive pressure cooling in the case with 3x120m bitfenix fans running at quite high rpm and was sat by the back door last night with cool air blowing in but I'll have a look and see, what do people use for monitoring vrm temps? Is aida64 sufficient



seen it on both my rzyen systems so far, the VRMs simply run hot


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 16, 2017)

Mussels said:


> seen it on both my rzyen systems so far, the VRMs simply run hot



See highlighted box in hwinfo, I'm assuming the VRM temps are one of these, I'm guessing the TMPIN3 due to the temps even though I'm currently running stock with no load, is that correct?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2017)

stick your finger on the VRM's while running intel burn test and find out - not all hardware that runs hot, has a temp sensor


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 16, 2017)

Mussels said:


> stick your finger on the VRM's while running intel burn test and find out - not all hardware that runs hot, has a temp sensor



Sounds like a potentially painful test...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Sounds like a potentially painful test...



If you cant hold your finger on it, its too hot and needs cooling.

My carefully calibrated digits go by the rule that if i cant hold my finger on it for 30 seconds, it needs cooling.
If i cant hold my finger on it for 10 seconds, it needs cooling NOW.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> If you cant hold your finger on it, its too hot and needs cooling.
> 
> My carefully calibrated digits go by the rule that if i cant hold my finger on it for 30 seconds, it needs cooling.
> If i cant hold my finger on it for 10 seconds, it needs cooling NOW.


Definitely doesn't seem like the VRM's I have done the same tonight as last night, overclocked to 3.8 albeit with a slightly lower vcore and had the same issue with CPU-Z stress test multi thread score dropping to 3-400 and then starting to increase again gradually, as luck would have it it was when I stepped away from the PC yet again  but I was touching the VRM heatsink until I left the room and again when I came back and it was slightly warm but definitely not to the point where I had to pull away, CPU temp was around 72c hwinfo didnt point to anything that might be cause for alarm regarding temps or volts/wattage etc. it's about 3c outside and my PC is sat 2 feet away from an open door so heat at 1.3v shouldnt be my issue really. I will note that although the CPU-Z multi thread score dropped again tonight I didnt see the sporadic core clock/bus speed as I did last night though I only monitored it for a minute or so when the CPU-Z score dropped until I stopped the test so it could well be the same thing, could well be a CPU-Z bug for all I know :\

Maybe you can see something I dont:


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2017)

run intelburn test on very high for 30 passes, and watch the temps then - give it time to heat up fully


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> run intelburn test on very high for 30 passes, and watch the temps then - give it time to heat up fully



Intel burn test on a Ryzen?

That's gotta be a sin, or something...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Intel burn test on a Ryzen?
> 
> That's gotta be a sin, or something...



rename the exe to burnintel.exe if you feel so inclined


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> rename the exe to burnintel.exe if you feel so inclined



Nah, I'm neutral.  I'd rename it burneveryone.exe


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> If you cant hold your finger on it, its too hot and needs cooling.
> 
> My carefully calibrated digits go by the rule that if i cant hold my finger on it for 30 seconds, it needs cooling.
> If i cant hold my finger on it for 10 seconds, it needs cooling NOW.


just dont do that wen you have bad electrical connections (earthing).


----------

